

 Using Javascript to Fix 12 Common Browser Headaches   - jwilliams
http://www.noupe.com/css/using-javascript-to-fix-12-common-browser-headaches.html

======
river_styx
So, if someone disables javascript support or runs noscript (quite common), my
layout will be completely broken? No thanks.

~~~
josefresco
How common is noscript really? Do you run a site like Hacker News, or is your
audience the 'other' 99.99999% of people that have never even heard of
noscript?

Kudos if you've actually done some analytical research on your visitors and
are stating facts about your actual traffic.

Boooo if you are assuming that your browser addons are commonplace just
because you and your buds use them.

